# Oil check valve?



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

I was removing the oil cooler ass. and found this inside. What is the purpose of this? I have low pressure at the head but good pressure at the oil cooler. This valve is in the feed to the head







Trying to get this damn ticking gone










































_Modified by xxxfattonyxxx at 4:00 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

077 103 175B Same exact part # as the VR6 motors, but ours are in the blocks deck.
Its an check valve (one way). VW recommends replacement if the engine was partially seized.
They only recommend cleaning the oil passages, not the check valve.
But the VR6 guys clean them during a head gasket job.
What bran oil filters are you using?
What oil weight and brand?
Have your replaced your lifters?
Use INA brand as its OEM.
What I do is use my little oiling can (tiny can with thumb trigger and flex wand), and inject oil into my NEW lifters.
This is a faster way than letting them sit in oil. Who has time for that?
If your lifters are old, how many miles?
It might be time to replace them, but before you do, I'd run some 5 minute Motor Flush, or Lubro Moly Engine Flush available at auto parts stores (Lubro Moly from specialty auto parts places or online).
Any of these will remove carbonized oil in the passages. Might even quite your existing lifters.
I've gotten 200K out of my 8v lifters, but replaced them when I put in a Autotech 270 cam.
I don't use Fram, strictly German brand filters with an anti drain back valve as this is OEM spec.


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (Eric D)*

Oil is 10w 40 Quakerstate, filter is fram (I know)
oil is cheap due to break in period
Lifters are new (soaked)
engine was rebuilt (lost timing belt) never ticked before, maybe for 2 seconds on cold start
Oil pump is good
Ticks on the last 2 lifters of the passenger side, 2 heads, 3 cams, 3 sets of lifters. The tick never moves








Tried seafoam, nadda


_Modified by xxxfattonyxxx at 5:04 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

Fram as you know is not for our dubs.
The fact that the noise didn't change with 2 heads, 3 cams, 3 sets of lifters, makes me doubt the oil pump and check valve.
My service manual states to replace the pump if not within specs.
Also mentions replacing oil filter housing check valve if oil pressure not within specs.
FYI, If you purchase an aftermarket pump.
I want to point out that there is a Brazilian oil pump circulating here in the states. 
I can't read Portuguese, but I did make out the the pump required the use of the longer screws (provided). 
The pump is sold through Worldpac as a replacement. Nothing wrong with this pump, but the fact the the pumps instructions were not in English should have been mentioned by Worldpac.
Had I installed it with the original shorter bolts, who know what would of happened down the road. I might have destroyed that customers engine.


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (Eric D)*

Oil pump is within specs, I'm loosing the pressure somewhere from the filter housing to the head. Check valve "seems" to be working properly. Oil cooler plugged maybe?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

I have to ask, did the motor ever over heat to the point plastic parts melted?
I repaired quite a few NBs, with melted plastic parts in and on the engine.
Cam splash shield, timing cover at head, CPS behind cam gear, coolant flanges, oil pan splash shield.
These motors got really hot, the cam splash shield melted into the heads oil drains. I had to pry that plastic from the head, just to get to the head bolts.
The coolant flanges melted into the coolant (grey pulp).
You can imagine all the places this will settle in the cooling system.


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (Eric D)*

nope, lost the timing belt in the driveway, outside temp wan -5 and the car ran fro about 3 minutes. Christmas eve no less. Broke off 4 valves, cracked pistons and block. Everything has been through the machine shop


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

Hmm... This is odd but if the oil passages are clear in the block and oil cooler housing. 
And you say the oil pump is within specs, then the issue has to be the check valve.
Its $21.00 as 1stvw.
https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html
I'd be curious to know how the pressure changes if you remove the check valve.
Install the oil cooler housing and run the motor to test.


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (Eric D)*

I was thinking about it but didn't want to make a mess again








If i blow through the valve it takes 0 effort to pop the valve and it not plugged


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

The check valves job is to keep oil in the head.
But why aren't you getting oil at the right pressure in the head, is what has me stumped.
I don't have a diagram showing the oil path from the pump, block and head.
I only have if for a Mk2, which does us no good.
Here is the Mk2 diagram.








*
Anyone have a MKIV version they can post?*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxfattonyxxx* »_I have low pressure at the head but good pressure at the oil cooler.

It is the check valve.
Common issue with the 1.8T platform.I am not sure if you can the check valve separately from the dealer though









You have an old MKIV oil filter housing .The new MKIV oil filter housings have a check valve that is pressed in and held via an o-ring,not screwed in like yours and every pre 2000 model VW 4 cylinder motor.

_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_
I only have if for a Mk2, which does us no good.
Here is the Mk2 diagram.









Thats fine as the MKIV 2.0 is basically the same oiling system as the MKII,only difference is the location of the oil pump and the return from the oil filter housing back into the crankcase.Other than that everything is virtually the same.
Check valve for oil feed TO head


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (Issam Abed)*

I'll probably run it without the valve and see what pressure I get, that will give me a good idea of whats happening


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Oil check valve? (xxxfattonyxxx)*

Installed without the valve with a napa gold filter and it did quiet down a little and the pressure also jumped up a bit but now I think it's the cooler


----------

